# shrimpin 2/2



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet skrimpies. Those will eat good at a Superbowl party.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice. I gotta give that a try soon.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

x2 Tom this is some thing I want to try this year.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey! its a Shrimping party! [smiley=z-ymca.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

sounds good post the when and where...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I know where it's HOT but I don't eat shrimpies......or I will end up like balloon.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Blake, You know I would not want you to get sick I will have to handle your share.....Iam there for you Bro...

Have cooler will travle.


----------

